

The dirty little secret about standing desks - jcolman
http://blog.henshaw.me/dirty-little-secret-standing-desks/

======
jcolman
Not sure that this is true for everyone. Shifting from sitting to standing
full-time didn't change anything for me.

Even so, this is hilarious.

